# Recommendations for privat clinic in Cardiff????



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Had two failed treatments on nhs and now looking to go for a third cycle private after 15yrs trying to conceive.... Can anyone recommend a good clinic?


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

Iv had consultations with both crgw & lwc although never cycled with either I have used crgw for testing & immune support. 
Do you have any idea as to why your cycles are failing? There seem to be certain clinics that are better in certain areas, especially abroad or in London clinics 

x


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

I've had consultations at both and an egg share cycle at CRGW.

The dr at LWC Cardiff was extremely thorough and sent us both copies of all the notes she'd made in our consultation, as an added bonus they are right in the city centre. To us it felt a little corporate and clinical - my OH's long hair certainly looked out of place -   to be fair the actual clinic staff all seemed perfectly pleasant Unfortunately we approached their stand at a fertility fair and the woman on the stand ignored us quite pointedly and when we asked for info she looked at us as if she'd stepped in something nasty   I'm sure their treatment would be fine but I couldn't shake that initial meeting.

CRGW, not as easy to get to as I don't drive BUT can't fault them. Amanda the Dr is lovely, very easy to talk to, friendly, kind all you can ask for really - at the same fertility fair we chatted for ages to her and Lyndon (embryologist)
At the actual clinic the nurses are also really friendly (many familiar faces from our NHS cycle especially Debbie and Jodie who looked after us brilliantly both times)
We always felt they were on our side, never felt rushed and always felt like they cared - Lyndon, the embryologist called us at home on a sunday night to update us on our embryo's progress.

CRGW have the added bonus of the embryoscope too.... & the fact that there's an extensive CRGWcyclers thread here is also evidence that they are highly rated.

if we didn't have an NHS cycle waiting I would be back at CRGW like a shot. My only downer is that they have so few donors whereas LWC have the London Egg bank but if that's not something you need to think about then I'd visit both and get a feel for the places.
best wishes with your decision and treatment x


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Indigoblue that's terrible going through infertility is traumatic enough no one  should be made to feel like that you should have made a formal complaint!! 

I'd say go with crgw but I'm not sure just how advanced our clinics are here in south wales TBH . You may want to look further affield at Lister or ARGC if at all possible
Best of luck! 
Xx


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

Indigo blue:  Thankyou so much for taking te time to reply to me.

I'm sorry they made you feel like that  that's not very professionally and they shouldn't judge a book by it covers. I have had one recommdation for them but the rest have told me to go to CRGW. I've booked to go to both clinics open days as I want to know I've made the correct choice of clinic. Your commènts have made me reLise that I think CRGW is definately going to be the better option especially as they have the new machine and embryo glue.
Thanks again I appreciated your help x


----------



## rachelb2014 (Jan 28, 2014)

L jade: thanks for replying too. I would love to go somewhere further unfortunately it's not an option due to taking so mch time off work for two previous cycles the last 5 mths and having a holiday booked in June. I live 20 mins from Cardiff so ot so easy to get to on scan days. My previous cycles were in Neath and took me an hour to get there ans back and that's before I even had my appt x

Hopefully it will b the of time lucky for me x


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Rachel,

I went to open evenings for both LWC and CRGW and we chose to go with crgw. (LWC was slightly closer, but the time to get to both clinics was about the same for us)

The staff at the lwc open evening seemed fine, but they came across as being very clinical and trying to push how they had the biggest sperm bank etc.  It felt more clinical and sales push on big they were rather than being more personal. In contrast CRGW felt more personal and that they were doing things that were right for me rather than what was right for them. 

We ended up going with CRGW and although it did not work for us wouldn't hesitate to recommend them.  We actually have an appointment tomorrow to talk over a few things as were are contemplating another gur last cycle was july last year and we had a follow up but as we only intended to have another go if we had a frostie decided not to go again.  We now now feel like we should have one more go so are going to ask the questions I forgot to ask last time and will decide from there. 

I have a friend who is cycling with lwc and likes them though so I think going to both open evenings will help you decide.    Good luck.


----------

